# Are my rats bored?



## Othello (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey everyone c; I've recently adopted two boys. They're about 2 months old and all they do is sleep. I've bought them some toys but they seem pretty disinterested in EVERYTHING. They will interact with me during free range time but whenever I check on them or try to talk to them when they are in their cage all they do is sleep. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not which is why I've joined this forum to try and understand them better. 







I've included a picture of their cage to show what I've supplied my babies with. (The black blob in the basket is Othello.)
If there is anything else I should be doing for them please let me know.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would say that's pretty normal. In my experience, I've found that younger rats do tend to sleep quite a bit more than older rats, especially while in the cage. And even my girls, which are all well over 6 months old, pretty much just eat and sleep in the cage. They kinda remind me of ferrets - 18 hours of sleep and then the 6 remaining hours are pure energy and fun!

As long as they continue to be energetic and playful outside the cage, I wouldn't worry.


As for your cage, I'd personally add a few more toys. Rats really enjoy a cluttered cage, and whenever I do see my girls awake in the cage they do seem to enjoy having different things to do (mainly climb on ). The dollar tree is a great place to pick up plastic bins and pipe cleaners, which along with safety pins/shower hooks can be easily put together to make great DIY hanging levels for the rats to play on.

This is a picture of one of my setups (single critter nation like yours):


----------



## Othello (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks so much for your response. Its been about 7 years since I've owned rats and I'm a worried new mom again (hahah). I'm having a really hard time finding toys that my boys will like. They do not chew- AT ALL which is so strange to me.


----------



## Mizzely (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had my rat boys almost a month now and they like to chew up a lot of the parts I use for making bird toys. Mostly the papery stuff, but also hardwood beads, etc. They don't chew a ton, but I do make them forage for some of their food by hiding it around the cage or inside of paper or small boxes. They tend to like stuff more when food is involved, and it exercises their minds a little!

They also LOVE those woven palm leaf chinese finger trap things.


----------



## Othello (Mar 21, 2018)

Mizzely said:


> I've had my rat boys almost a month now and they like to chew up a lot of the parts I use for making bird toys. Mostly the papery stuff, but also hardwood beads, etc. They don't chew a ton, but I do make them forage for some of their food by hiding it around the cage or inside of paper or small boxes. They tend to like stuff more when food is involved, and it exercises their minds a little!
> 
> They also LOVE those woven palm leaf chinese finger trap things.


I've filled a willow ball with paper and treats- they won't play with it. 
I've made a foraging jar filled it with dry pasta, almonds, and paper- they won't play with it. 
I'm honestly so lost at what to give them that they will enjoy. My other rats loved to excersise their brains and these two are such lazy bums that they expect me to do the work for them. 

I just want what's best for them and what will make them happy. I'm slowly extending their playtime hours so at least they won't be bored all day. They run around and tunnel under lots of blankets so I know they're getting excersise and are able to use their brains in that aspect. It's just when they're in their home all they do is sleep and it's worrying me. Haha. 
(They eat, drink, and play with each other. So that's good.)


----------



## Mizzely (Sep 4, 2012)

If you're offering, that's all you can do. When they're young it IS a lot of eat and sleep.


----------



## Othello (Mar 21, 2018)

Mizzely said:


> If you're offering, that's all you can do. When they're young it IS a lot of eat and sleep.


Thank you so much. I feel a lot better now. <3 Being a new mom again is stressing me out a little and I'm a natural worrier haha. I just really care about these guys and I do want what's best for them.


----------

